# K03 turbo question. audi 1.8t ~ s4



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

my brother has a brand new k03 turbo that he was going to install in a 2000 audi 1.8t wagon. The car has since been found to have motor trouble so, its just sitting around. 
Will this turbo fit either side of a 2000 S4?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: K03 turbo question. audi 1.8t ~ s4 (pepsicolla)*

Nope


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: K03 turbo question. audi 1.8t ~ s4 (thetwodubheads)*

darnit...
thanks u though


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: K03 turbo question. audi 1.8t ~ s4 (pepsicolla)*

what about the internals. can I just install the intake and exhaust halves to the new internals?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: K03 turbo question. audi 1.8t ~ s4 (pepsicolla)*

You should be able to swap the CHRA I'd believe, but I am not sure if that has been done. You'd be better off just buying some spare K03s and having them rebuilt. I don't know the going rate over where you are, but I had a T3-T04 rebuilt in Spokane for $175.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: K03 turbo question. audi 1.8t ~ s4 (thetwodubheads)*

I usually use a company around where i live to buy rebuild kits $110-140. Their relativaly easy to rebuild....but i have a BN k03 sitting around i figured i would put to use.


----------

